# Heimdall Not working [SOLVED]



## Fluxquark (May 10, 2013)

Hey I'm in the process of rooting my Galaxy SII I9100, following these instructions: http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_CM_for_i9100

I'm currently at step 5, that is: Flashing the Clockwork Mod Recovery File onto my phone using Heimdall.

I'm getting the following error message: The program can't start because MSVCP100.dll is missing from your computer.

The fix for this should be installing the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 runtimes, but unfortunately this doesn't work. Anyone know how to fix this?

(I didn't really know where to post this because it's windows related, please don't get mad moderators)

EDIT: Solved it, I had some old installations of the Microsoft Visual C++ runtimes, uninstalled all of them and then installed the newest version


----------

